# A pallet is saved, a workbench is born



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

I work for a contracting company that takes in several pallets a week. The younger crowd eats these up quick for their weekend bonanzas but.. 









Not this one... This one is special.. It's coming home with me..

I started by breaking down the planks from the 4x4s.. I then started cutting up the posts for my table legs..









I then get to thinking about the table top.. Oh yeah! I knew I needed this old aged door frame for something..









I disassembled the old frame and cut it up to my desired size for the table. I'm getting closer.









After attaching my top supports I get to the shelf under the top.. The old pallet planks come in handy

















from there I took an assortment of scrap 2x material and finished up the shelf. 









Not to disappoint you all but I
Slapped a piece of OSB on the top until I decide what to use for a table top. In the mean time i will get back to work.


----------



## craigwbryant (Jan 22, 2012)

Cool, there's a receiving yard across the street from work, never thought about trying to score lumber there...guess now I've got a reason to stop by


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Great work Newman,

There's something especially gratifying about rescuing something from the landfill or burn pile and giving it new life.

No shame in the temp top either. Once you decide what you want you'll compete an already promising bench.

Thanks for the pics. Keep us posted.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

craigwbryant said:


> Cool, there's a receiving yard across the street from work, never thought about trying to score lumber there...guess now I've got a reason to stop by


Absolutely. You're in a good position to make some sweet scores.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice job newman :thumbsup:

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Very nice. Good choice on the construction, I've got a bench in my basement built the same way that's been undergoing punishment for over 50 years and still standing strong.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice bench. I like how you made the legs. It's nice when you can produce something like that and not have to shell out money for materials. It's a win-win.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

hell id eat off that. im ******* like that lol good work


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice. I'm repurposing a pallet to make a shelf for my shot glass collection.


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I work at a plant where we get sheet steel all the time...with each stack we get either 2 3x4 oak posts about 4 feet long and 2 3x4's about 10 feet long, or 4 3x3 about 4 feet long depending on what it is supporting. 

Supplied me with plenty of material for turning. If you work around a place like that ask them if you have it. Manufacturers that use sheet steel have little use for wood normally.


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys. I'd really recommend that if you are looking to build a simple bench - you can't beat the stability of this thing. No wiggle. Already wish I went a bit deeper with it. Finished length if 30" x 66". Stands 36" tall. I like the height and length. I'd recommend 36" deep.

Either way I'm happy with it. Only thing it cost me was time and two 2x4's. Everything else (other than the pallet) I had laying around!


----------



## Fsucraigk (Nov 4, 2011)

Check with your local box store as well as a source for pallets, I've seen lots of oak and poplar in some of their pallets..


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

good thinking...I'm definately stealing this idea for my own shop


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I pass this place at least several times a week and look over and drool. It's a business that makes pallets.









I also look to see if any of the insanely high stacks fell over yet.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Just ask of you can park your truck under the most unstable stack and keep whatever falls in.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job on the bench. That looks solid for sure.


----------

